# Makeup addict from Montreal, Quebec



## antigone21 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi everyone!

After consulting many times, I finally joined this forum. I stumbled upon many times while googling product swatches and watching YouTube gurus mentioning Specktra and decided to finally join probably because I don't know anyone in real life who is as interested in make up as myself.  I am a 21 years old undergrad student and started wearing makeup at around 12 or 13. The purpose of makeup has changed from covering acne and bad hereditary under eye circles (which I like to call my black circles of death) to something I like to shop for, order online, try different or similar colours, textures, etc. I used to get away with it by slapping on some concealer, blush and foundation, but since 2 years I just can't leave my house without applying eyeshadow, mascara, lipstick and the whole thing. I am growing a collection (which is still small and doesn't contain much high end) and always looking for the perfect something. I hope I can exchange and learn here on Spektra! 
Oh, and please pardon if I sometimes make mistakes. I kind of learnt English on my own since childhood; my mothertongue is French.


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 3, 2010)

welcome a'board my fellow montrealer!


----------



## antigone21 (Mar 4, 2010)

Cool, another montrealer!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 4, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## Deolinda (Mar 4, 2010)

Welcome!
From another Montrealer.
You'll see, it's addictive.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 5, 2010)

welcome to specktra! have fun posting!


----------



## antigone21 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I love it already


----------



## Susanne (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## coachkitten (Mar 7, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi sweetie!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad you've decided to join the fun!!


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra! I'm a huge fan of Quebec =)


----------



## Purple (Mar 24, 2010)

...have fun!


----------

